# Aga Khan vs Shifa



## pr05wift (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi, there. I'll keep this short. Basically, I have a choice between Shifa college of medicine Islamabad and Aga Khan Karachi. I live in Islamabad so would prefer shifa as it's really close to my house. 
However, I want to know what I'm missing out by not going to aku. I keep hearing aku is the best especially for usmle. So how many people go to USA from aku? How does the number compare to shifa? 
I would really appreciate your advice


----------



## Smaaz (Sep 27, 2016)

It's aku all the way not only numbers are greater, their degree recognition go far beyond that of shifa though i must add their selection procedure is quite tough so do keep shifa and uhs as back up and alternatives


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Aga Khan is definitely better the Shifa, no doubt about it, but Shifa is a great medical college itself and I would highly rank it as one of the best medical colleges in Pakistan
Look, students from both AKU and Shifa pass the USMLE so going to any of these would be a great, but you have to remember that it comes down to the student's work effort.Many students from both of these great medical colleges might not clear the USMLE, and these are hundreds of students from lesser known medical colleges who clear the USMLE,it just depends on your work ethic 
I totally agree that AKU is tougher to get into then Shifa. But since you live in Islamabad, id say that Shifa would definitely be a better choice, since you would be at home, and not having to move away.
At the end of the day, it comes down to your choice, but regardless both are amazing medical colleges and you should consider yourself really lucky to get in either one of these


----------

